

Kernest is public - @font-face service - nevan
http://garrickvanburen.com/archive/kernest-com-is-public

======
nevan
If you want to go straight to the site it's <http://kernest.com/>.

(Not sure if it's bad form to post a direct link to another developer's
project, in case they might want to post it later themselves.)

------
pbhjpbhj
The current link has a menu with a huge list of drugs links in it, presumably
why they didn't link direct. Perhaps the site was hacked or maybe not. I'm
using a text based browser, I'm guessing those links are hidden normally.

